# Surround Speaker BUILD???



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

hey guys,
I"m finishing my basement Finally.. I want to build my surround i think!! I will need recomendations on PreBuilt Crossovers, Drivers, Tweeters and some box designs.. i want to do two front towers, center, two rear surrounds... 

if someone could give me some ideas that would be great.. budget about $1000.00 for components..

Also should i use mdf or another type of wood? might finish with a veneer.. thanks


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I also forgot to mention that i was considering doing the klipsch rf62 setup. but i want to do a build project!!! miss building custom boxes.. The subs are done just need the surround


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

When you say prebuilt crossovers, do you mean completely prebuilt or just predesigned?

Moreover, I would recommend mdf, it is the most popular cabinet construction and has been easy to work with from my experiences. Although Vance Dickason does talk about using 1/2 ~ 3/4 thk marine plywood with heaving dampening material to "achieve low-level coloration in the 100-500Hz region.


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is a greatly reviewed design on Parts Express if you want to solder your own crossovers.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-700

As a side note, I have not tested these myself but they have received excellent reviews.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

A lot of controversy over sheet goods.

MDF is pretty good, $30 a sheet, and can fine it anywhere. Can make angles and just belt sand them flat (no "grain" to worry about).

The BB ply 3/4" is a step up, $59 a sheet for 5' x 5'. You'll have to look for it...I got lucky, been driving by a place for years that has it, just didn't know.

I'll never use MDF again, if fact going back and re-building some of my MDF boxes with BB 3/4 Plywood.

Also plan on trip to craft shop - you'll want to line your build(s) with felt, is easy, can used wood glue.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

btw - if you jump over here (last post #58)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...4-crossovers-where-start-6.html#axzz2K0fYLOn4

The intent was a affordable DIY HT speaker that meets this criteria:

* Cost - $130 range 
* 6.5 woofer that can be used to 60hz
* good quality sound, etc.
* Compact size

Budget: $30 wool cone woofer - $32 ring diaphragm tweeter - $65 Madisound prebuilt - xo!


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

The tritrx look nice and could build these!!! what about doing 4 towers? two front and two rear with a matching center? Sealed or follow the box design they gave? 

I want my system to be very nice... again mainly movies and mild gaming, some music if we have small party's.. Any other ideas.. Thanks Guys..

Also i have never messed with building crossover's so "yes" would prefer prebuilt ones but i could solder my own with some directions!!! have done many car stereos of my own now moving to home audio..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

ProCast12's said:


> Also i have never messed with building crossover's so "yes" would prefer prebuilt ones but i could solder my own with some directions!!! have done many car stereos of my own now moving to home audio..


The trouble with using pre-built crossovers is that they are not designed specifically for the speakers you are using. This typically gives a mediocre result at best.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

That's fine i'm sure i could figure it out!! 

anyone else have ideas of what to build for speakers??? starting to get my project money together!!!! want to get going on this..

If someone has soundclips on youtube send me the link to check out


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

xo's (passive) are the hardest part - you can get by with boxes/tuning etc.

Need to be an engineer - or really really clever. Also need mic and several programs to build a good xo.

That said, I did see a $88 mic kit on PE the other day, but still a of a lot of work!!

Kits Kits Kits!!!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

What is your budget max. what kind of configuration and what do you want as far as cabinet size. Monitor bookshelf tower?


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

budget about a $1000 total.. material and all.. do i want to spend that much no but will, to do it right.. Towers in front, no bigger than a klipsch rf-62, Center, and i guess two bookshelf speakers for rear. I was contemplating in cieling speakers for the rear? 

I know i can build boxes as long as i have some design in front of me... Crossovers same thing i could figure it out..


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

anybody have any comments on the HIVI speakers on parts express? those look pretty impressive, like i said i want some options that people actually use!!! box designs anything will help..


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

If you like the look of the hivi's. meniscus audio sells the whole swopes design including the 3way towers. They use the hivi m series drivers with the dayton nod tweeters. 

3way towers - 400.00
swopes center - 203.38
Swopes tm surrounds- 182.83

These do not include enclosures but being 200 below your budget you should be able to make them all fit in. If you want to bring down the price of your front mains you could use the swopes mtm on a set of stands that will work great also 

Swopes mtm - 127.87. 

Good luck


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Also check out the Classix II at Meniscus, $155/pair. I am building 6 for surrounds and they sound great, especially for the cost.


----------

